# TTC #2. Buddies, anyone? :)



## moonbeams

Husband and I are working on #2 and I would love to have a TTC buddy. I'm due to ovulate any day now, and I'm also using the CBFM. :) Hope to become friends with an awesome lady soon!


----------



## ccourtneyy

I'm looking for a buddy too! Ttc baby number one! It sure would be nice to talk to someone who's in the same boat :) how long have you been trying for #2?


----------



## moonbeams

Hi ccourtney! This is my first month trying, and I'm hoping that it'll be a quick and painless TTC period. I'm already turning into crazy lady, and it's a tad scary. ;) 

How long have you been trying?


----------



## ccourtneyy

This is my second month. And I can totally relate to going crazy lol. The wait to take a test can be tough. And I don't really have anyone I can talk to about it. I feel like I might be having some symptoms but that might just be me wanting it so much. I wish I could just know! Lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hi!! :wave:

I'm TTC#2!


----------



## moonbeams

Hi kerrbear! :)


----------



## moonbeams

ccourtney, I totally know what you mean. The 2WW is torturous. I can overanalyze anything and everything. Oh, I feel like pizza for dinner? I must be pregnant! Gotta pee? Pregnant! Lololol 

What symptoms do you have right now?


----------



## moonbeams

Kerrbear, how old is your firstborn? My son is 2 and we just started TTC. How long have you been trying for?


----------



## kerrbear7183

My son is 18 months. We have been casually trying since October. Charting stresses me out so I'm just keeping tracking of my cycle lengths and signs of ovulation. I do have an Ovacue monitor that I may use if we're not pregnant soon. I had to take Clomid to get pregnant the first time because of having so any anovulatory cycles.


----------



## ccourtneyy

I over analyze everything too, it can be exhausting lol. But it's nice to be able to talk to people who feel the same way. About 3 days ago, at 9dpo I had some tenderness in my lower abdomen, and also period like cramps that lasted about half the day. I don't ever get cramps unless my period has already started and I was a week away at the time. I am hopeful that it was implantation. Also breasts are so much more sore than they usually are this point in my cycle. I am due for my period in about 3 more days and hubby told me I should take a test but I am worried it's too early and I don't wanna be disappointed :( but I honestly don't think I will last 3 more days lol.


----------



## ccourtneyy

So I caved today and tested. 12dpo and got a bfn. I was disappointed but it also gave me a little perspective. I was so caught up in what I was feeling or maybe even what I thought I was feeling that I drove myself crazy. I was feeling things ' symptoms' that I hadn't felt before. But now I am hoping to not let every little thing consume my mind when it's the 2ww


----------



## kerrbear7183

It can be so hard to not symptom spot. And don't be discouraged by a BFN at 12dpo! When I miscarried a few years ago and when I got pregnant with my son, I didn't test positive until after my period was late. With the first pregnancy (miscarried) I was a week late before testing positive. With my son, I tested positive 2 days late.


----------



## ccourtneyy

Part of me is still thinking that it's possible to get a bfp this month. But I am going to try to just enjoy the moments and not focus so much on the bfp. Cause I feel like I am watching a pot and you know what they say about a watched pot lol. I just wanna enjoy the experience of ttc and I know it will happen when it's right. It sure is helpful to be able to talk to people in the same situation. 

Thank you for sharing your experiences with bfp's :)


----------



## moonbeams

ccourtneyy said:


> Part of me is still thinking that it's possible to get a bfp this month. But I am going to try to just enjoy the moments and not focus so much on the bfp. Cause I feel like I am watching a pot and you know what they say about a watched pot lol. I just wanna enjoy the experience of ttc and I know it will happen when it's right. It sure is helpful to be able to talk to people in the same situation.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences with bfp's :)


Kerrbear is right, ccourtney! It's not over yet! I think you're spot on about not symptom spotting and just living life normally. I find that symptom spotting can be stressful, and when there's only one line on the stick you experience such a wallop of disappointment. Do not give up hope; test again in a few days. I found out I was pregnant with my son a few days after my missed period. The line was so faint that I was sure I was seeing things. The next day I tested with a digital and it said Not Pregnant. Still hoping that the digital was wrong, I then tested 2 days later and Pregnant popped up. Your body needs some time to build up the HCG levels after all. :)


----------



## ccourtneyy

Thanks ladies :) hopefully all our positives come soon!


----------



## moonbeams

ccourtneyy said:


> Thanks ladies :) hopefully all our positives come soon!

Keep me updated Courtney!


----------



## Twag

:hi: can I join we are TTC#2 and this is cycle #2 I am CD7 so fertile week starts Monday 

FX for all of you :dust:


----------



## ccourtneyy

moonbeams said:


> ccourtneyy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :) hopefully all our positives come soon!
> 
> Keep me updated Courtney!Click to expand...

So I'm pretty sure af has shown herself today. It's a day early, and that's unusual for me I am usually like clock work. It was very light this morning and nothing all day since. We shall see if it picks up tomorrow, but looks like I'm out this cycle, but hopefully next cycle will be the one! I've heard a lot of good things about pre-seed and using soft cups so I'm going to give that a try next month :)

Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## moonbeams

Twag said:


> :hi: can I join we are TTC#2 and this is cycle #2 I am CD7 so fertile week starts Monday
> 
> FX for all of you :dust:

Welcome Twag! Looks like you, kerrbear, and I are all trying for our second babes. So very exciting! :D

I had a + OPK on Tuesday night and my CBFM peaked yesterday morning which was CD18. I've been peeing on OPKs all day today and the surge is definitely fading. Since I don't chart, I'm assuming I ovulated sometime last night. What do you think? If so, I'm officially in the TWW! :)


----------



## moonbeams

ccourtneyy said:


> moonbeams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccourtneyy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :) hopefully all our positives come soon!
> 
> Keep me updated Courtney!Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm pretty sure af has shown herself today. It's a day early, and that's unusual for me I am usually like clock work. It was very light this morning and nothing all day since. We shall see if it picks up tomorrow, but looks like I'm out this cycle, but hopefully next cycle will be the one! I've heard a lot of good things about pre-seed and using soft cups so I'm going to give that a try next month :)
> 
> Good luck to you ladies!Click to expand...

I too have heard amazing things about Pre-Seed. I'm sorry AF reared her ugly head; she's horrible isn't she? Always crashing an amazing party. ;) Do keep in touch, won't you? I'd love to hear about your TTC journey and would be ecstatic once you announce your BFP. Good luck and lots of sparkly baby powder!


----------



## ccourtneyy

moonbeams said:


> ccourtneyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonbeams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccourtneyy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :) hopefully all our positives come soon!
> 
> Keep me updated Courtney!Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm pretty sure af has shown herself today. It's a day early, and that's unusual for me I am usually like clock work. It was very light this morning and nothing all day since. We shall see if it picks up tomorrow, but looks like I'm out this cycle, but hopefully next cycle will be the one! I've heard a lot of good things about pre-seed and using soft cups so I'm going to give that a try next month :)
> 
> Good luck to you ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> I too have heard amazing things about Pre-Seed. I'm sorry AF reared her ugly head; she's horrible isn't she? Always crashing an amazing party. ;) Do keep in touch, won't you? I'd love to hear about your TTC journey and would be ecstatic once you announce your BFP. Good luck and lots of sparkly baby powder!Click to expand...


Lots of baby powder to you too! And I will definitely keep in touch and I hope you to the same. :) how is this cycle going for you so far?


----------



## moonbeams

On Tuesday night I got a + on an OPK, and the next morning which was Wednesday morning my Clearblue Fertility Monitor peaked! I was on CD18 yesterday. I tested throughout the day with OPKs and it was positive still. All of today's OPKs are getting fainter and fainter. I'm assuming I ovulated sometime yesterday, presumably last night. What do you think? If so, that makes me officially in the TWW! I am still getting EWCM though, so don't know what to make of that.


----------



## ccourtneyy

I th


----------



## ccourtneyy

I think you are right. From what I know ovulation takes place between 12 hours and 2 days after you get your first defection of a surge. So estimation of ovulating last night is probably pretty close. As for the ewcm, I didn't really notice any myself this cycle either and I wasn't sure what was going on with that. I'm hoping that the pre seed will make up for whatever cm I'm not producing myself. 

And the two week wait begins! It's such an exciting time thinking about the possibility. But also stressful and consuming lol at least for me. But I will be thinking about you and hoping that you get that bfp!


----------



## moonbeams

Thank you Courtney! I will be thinking of you also. Let's keep each other updated, yes? :)


----------



## ccourtneyy

moonbeams said:


> Thank you Courtney! I will be thinking of you also. Let's keep each other updated, yes? :)

Absolutely :)


----------



## yoshy

Hi Ladies, can I join you?I have an almost 20 month old, and we've been ttc#2 since August. (Had a chemical in October, and since then my cycle has been kinda all over the place ovulation-wise...)I'm on cd11 today and usually O between days 14-19...


----------



## moonbeams

yoshy said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you?I have an almost 20 month old, and we've been ttc#2 since August. (Had a chemical in October, and since then my cycle has been kinda all over the place ovulation-wise...)I'm on cd11 today and usually O between days 14-19...

Hi Yoshy; welcome! 

It looks like you're in your fertile days. How exciting! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss in October. Here's to you conceiving a healthy babe this month!


----------



## yoshy

moonbeams said:


> Hi Yoshy; welcome!
> 
> It looks like you're in your fertile days. How exciting! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss in October. Here's to you conceiving a healthy babe this month!


Thanks Moonbeams!

I'm hoping we catch the baby fairy this month... I dunno though cuz I'm starting to get the beginnings of fertile CM, but the first time DH and I can dtd is tomorrow night because for religious reasons we aren't intimate during my period and for 7 days afterwards...


It usually doesn't cause a problem, but occasionally I have been known to ovulate early (the month of my chemical I O'ed on cd12 or 13...)

So we'll see...


----------



## faith2015

:yipee: Hi ladies, my DH and I are TTC #2. #1 was born super quick. #2 is taking some time (been TTC since Sept). No chemicals no nothing. found out I cant ovulate, so doc gave me clomid. I currently just finished round 2 of pills. I am CD 10, very fertile :happydance: :) BD every night.

I OPK (w/FRER) yesterday and this morning. Both :bfp: but very faint. I feel nothing, no signs, no EWCM ughh so frustrating


----------



## kerrbear7183

Since I'm not really tracking anything, we've just been BDing twice a week for this cycle. We've DTD on CDs 7, 11, 14, 18, 21, 24, and 27. I've been having cycles around 40 days, so we're hoping we kinda got it covered. I'm CD33 today. I hope to keep up with you ladies! :)


----------



## yoshy

We're taking things without stressing this month, with the assumption that this won't be our month.My ewcm seems to last like 2-3 weeks the past few months, so other than temping, it's really hard to tell when I've ovulated.My temps have been all over the place the past month or two cuz I kept getting sick, so I can't even figure out what's normal for me anymore...


----------



## moonbeams

yoshy said:


> moonbeams said:
> 
> 
> Hi Yoshy; welcome!
> 
> It looks like you're in your fertile days. How exciting! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss in October. Here's to you conceiving a healthy babe this month!
> 
> 
> Thanks Moonbeams!
> 
> I'm hoping we catch the baby fairy this month... I dunno though cuz I'm starting to get the beginnings of fertile CM, but the first time DH and I can dtd is tomorrow night because for religious reasons we aren't intimate during my period and for 7 days afterwards...
> 
> 
> It usually doesn't cause a problem, but occasionally I have been known to ovulate early (the month of my chemical I O'ed on cd12 or 13...)
> 
> So we'll see...Click to expand...

Keep us updated, Yoshy! I just got back from holiday in Hawai'i, hence the long delay in replying. Any new news?


----------



## moonbeams

faith2015 said:


> :yipee: Hi ladies, my DH and I are TTC #2. #1 was born super quick. #2 is taking some time (been TTC since Sept). No chemicals no nothing. found out I cant ovulate, so doc gave me clomid. I currently just finished round 2 of pills. I am CD 10, very fertile :happydance: :) BD every night.
> 
> I OPK (w/FRER) yesterday and this morning. Both :bfp: but very faint. I feel nothing, no signs, no EWCM ughh so frustrating


Hi Faith! Did you mean you got a positive on an OPK or on a HCG First Response test?!?!


----------



## moonbeams

yoshy said:


> We're taking things without stressing this month, with the assumption that this won't be our month.My ewcm seems to last like 2-3 weeks the past few months, so other than temping, it's really hard to tell when I've ovulated.My temps have been all over the place the past month or two cuz I kept getting sick, so I can't even figure out what's normal for me anymore...

Okay just read your most recent post. If you can, perhaps you can give OPKs a try? The cheap ones found on the internet helped me a lot; in fact it gave me a positive before my Clearblue Fertility Monitor showed me a peak. 

As for me, Hawai'i helped keep me sane during the TWW, but now that I'm back home I've been symptom spotting like crazy. I have tons of cervical mucus; on some days it's creamy white, then it's wet yellow. I've also been having a metallic taste in my mouth every day at certain times. I don't want to get too excited, but that was the first symptom when I fell pregnant with my first. I caved in and took a test at 9dpo this morning, and it was negative. I refused to look at it after the allotted time, since I don't want to drive myself crazy. The husband thinks I should test on Sunday, but I think I'm going to test tomorrow. ;) Am I crazy for testing so early???


----------



## yoshy

moonbeams said:


> Okay just read your most recent post. If you can, perhaps you can give OPKs a try? The cheap ones found on the internet helped me a lot; in fact it gave me a positive before my Clearblue Fertility Monitor showed me a peak.
> 
> As for me, Hawai'i helped keep me sane during the TWW, but now that I'm back home I've been symptom spotting like crazy. I have tons of cervical mucus; on some days it's creamy white, then it's wet yellow. I've also been having a metallic taste in my mouth every day at certain times. I don't want to get too excited, but that was the first symptom when I fell pregnant with my first. I caved in and took a test at 9dpo this morning, and it was negative. I refused to look at it after the allotted time, since I don't want to drive myself crazy. The husband thinks I should test on Sunday, but I think I'm going to test tomorrow. ;) Am I crazy for testing so early???

I wouldn't say crazy, I'd say setting yourself up for disappointment.

I do the same thing every time though...

I could try OPKs. Last time when I would use them I never got positives, (although once I started temping I didlscovered I'd been trying too early in my cycle as I ovulated quite late then. 
Maybe I'll order some internet cheapies and try them next month...


----------



## faith2015

moonbeams said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: Hi ladies, my DH and I are TTC #2. #1 was born super quick. #2 is taking some time (been TTC since Sept). No chemicals no nothing. found out I cant ovulate, so doc gave me clomid. I currently just finished round 2 of pills. I am CD 10, very fertile :happydance: :) BD every night.
> 
> I OPK (w/FRER) yesterday and this morning. Both :bfp: but very faint. I feel nothing, no signs, no EWCM ughh so frustrating
> 
> 
> Hi Faith! Did you mean you got a positive on an OPK or on a HCG First Response test?!?!Click to expand...

I used a frer but realized it could of been from the clomid. Then on Thursday i took a opk and got a high peak test. Last night i took another frer amd the test line was darker than the control line. Ugh i feel like my cycle is all wacked out!


----------



## moonbeams

yoshy said:


> moonbeams said:
> 
> 
> Okay just read your most recent post. If you can, perhaps you can give OPKs a try? The cheap ones found on the internet helped me a lot; in fact it gave me a positive before my Clearblue Fertility Monitor showed me a peak.
> 
> As for me, Hawai'i helped keep me sane during the TWW, but now that I'm back home I've been symptom spotting like crazy. I have tons of cervical mucus; on some days it's creamy white, then it's wet yellow. I've also been having a metallic taste in my mouth every day at certain times. I don't want to get too excited, but that was the first symptom when I fell pregnant with my first. I caved in and took a test at 9dpo this morning, and it was negative. I refused to look at it after the allotted time, since I don't want to drive myself crazy. The husband thinks I should test on Sunday, but I think I'm going to test tomorrow. ;) Am I crazy for testing so early???
> 
> I wouldn't say crazy, I'd say setting yourself up for disappointment.
> 
> I do the same thing every time though...
> 
> I could try OPKs. Last time when I would use them I never got positives, (although once I started temping I didlscovered I'd been trying too early in my cycle as I ovulated quite late then.
> Maybe I'll order some internet cheapies and try them next month...Click to expand...


Yoshy, you should try the IC OPKs. I like the Wondfo brand. I tested this morning and it was a BFN. I'm not discouraged though, since I had what I believe to be implantation bleeding. When wiping after using the loo yesterday, there was the tiniest speck of orange on the toilet paper. It reminded me of rust, if that makes any sense. That happened twice yesterday, and I just feel so calm and at peace. Here's to testing again tomorrow!


----------



## moonbeams

Just wanted to update everyone: I tested this PM and got a BFP!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ccourtneyy

moonbeams said:


> Just wanted to update everyone: I tested this PM and got a BFP!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats! That's amazing :)


----------



## ccourtneyy

I got my first positive opk today for this cycle :) we used pre-seed and soft cup last night for the first time and I plan on using them until after ovulation so maybe it will make a difference! And here's to no symptom spotting this month :) ya right! Lol. But I am going to do my best to keep my mind off it so I don't go crazy. Good luck to you girls!


----------



## yoshy

Moonbeams, that's amazing!! So excited for you!

As for me, cm says I'm ovulating (crazy amounts of ewcm), and we tried to DTD, but dh went soft while he was still inside of me, long before he was ready to come.
Same thing happened on Sunday night, and it's so freaking frustrating!!!


----------



## faith2015

yoshy said:


> Moonbeams, that's amazing!! So excited for you!
> 
> As for me, cm says I'm ovulating (crazy amounts of ewcm), and we tried to DTD, but dh went soft while he was still inside of me, long before he was ready to come.
> Same thing happened on Sunday night, and it's so freaking frustrating!!!


My dh did the same thing this month. It's extremly frustrating. Next month I'm not going to tell him I'm O'ing so that doesn't happen. Try to take some pressure off of him, even though we go through the same pressure


----------



## ccourtneyy

I have a question for you ladies. I am pretty sure I'm ovulating today since I'm feeling the cramping that comes along with it as well as positive opk, but in also feeling pain in my cervix, cramping your pain and when I was checking my cervix position today it was tender to touch. I'm hoping this is just another part of ovulating but have any of you girls experienced this before?


----------



## yoshy

faith2015 said:


> My dh did the same thing this month. It's extremly frustrating. Next month I'm not going to tell him I'm O'ing so that doesn't happen. Try to take some pressure off of him, even though we go through the same pressure

Same thing again last night. And I managed to get him hard again, only for it to happen yet again! 
So over this ttc nonsense... I want to just gone pregnant already....


----------



## faith2015

yoshy said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> My dh did the same thing this month. It's extremly frustrating. Next month I'm not going to tell him I'm O'ing so that doesn't happen. Try to take some pressure off of him, even though we go through the same pressure
> 
> Same thing again last night. And I managed to get him hard again, only for it to happen yet again!
> So over this ttc nonsense... I want to just gone pregnant already....Click to expand...

Its so sad for me to say this, but my DH basically ruined the month of Feb for us, not getting hard, and also shooting blanks. I am right there with you, I am so tired of TTC, when is it ever going to happen?!?!

I just dont get whats going on in his head, he can get hard perfectly fine other weeks (he is like a horn dog) and he is capable of releasing sperm but of course the week of O, he cant do a damn thing.

yoshy- what does he say about him self? My DH says its the pressure of not being able to preform.


----------



## yoshy

faith2015 said:


> yoshy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> My dh did the same thing this month. It's extremly frustrating. Next month I'm not going to tell him I'm O'ing so that doesn't happen. Try to take some pressure off of him, even though we go through the same pressure
> 
> Same thing again last night. And I managed to get him hard again, only for it to happen yet again!
> So over this ttc nonsense... I want to just gone pregnant already....Click to expand...
> 
> Its so sad for me to say this, but my DH basically ruined the month of Feb for us, not getting hard, and also shooting blanks. I am right there with you, I am so tired of TTC, when is it ever going to happen?!?!
> 
> I just dont get whats going on in his head, he can get hard perfectly fine other weeks (he is like a horn dog) and he is capable of releasing sperm but of course the week of O, he cant do a damn thing.
> 
> yoshy- what does he say about him self? My DH says its the pressure of not being able to preform.Click to expand...

That's pretty much what mine said. And he feels terrible about it. 
Which of course perpetuates the problem and exacerbates it even more...
We have a therapy session today where we'll talk about it and maybe we'll have one last chance to catch the eggy tonight....


----------



## faith2015

yoshy said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yoshy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> My dh did the same thing this month. It's extremly frustrating. Next month I'm not going to tell him I'm O'ing so that doesn't happen. Try to take some pressure off of him, even though we go through the same pressure
> 
> Same thing again last night. And I managed to get him hard again, only for it to happen yet again!
> So over this ttc nonsense... I want to just gone pregnant already....Click to expand...
> 
> Its so sad for me to say this, but my DH basically ruined the month of Feb for us, not getting hard, and also shooting blanks. I am right there with you, I am so tired of TTC, when is it ever going to happen?!?!
> 
> I just dont get whats going on in his head, he can get hard perfectly fine other weeks (he is like a horn dog) and he is capable of releasing sperm but of course the week of O, he cant do a damn thing.
> 
> yoshy- what does he say about him self? My DH says its the pressure of not being able to preform.Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much what mine said. And he feels terrible about it.
> Which of course perpetuates the problem and exacerbates it even more...
> We have a therapy session today where we'll talk about it and maybe we'll have one last chance to catch the eggy tonight....Click to expand...

Good luck wish you the best! I'm over here hoping 4 day old spermies are strong enough to find it!


----------



## yoshy

So no chance for us officially this month unless those 4 day old spermies got lucky on Tues or Weds...Therapist said we're not allowed penetration for at least the next three days. Anything else yes, but no penetration cuz she says that's what's fucking with DH's head (pressure to finish up inside me)... :-/


----------



## faith2015

yoshy said:


> So no chance for us officially this month unless those 4 day old spermies got lucky on Tues or Weds...Therapist said we're not allowed penetration for at least the next three days. Anything else yes, but no penetration cuz she says that's what's fucking with DH's head (pressure to finish up inside me)... :-/

It gives you a break! I completely understand the therapist and why he/she said that. 

I don't know about you, but I felt like the DH didn't find me attractive anymore. I just got so frustrated with him, and then he left for a week from work, he got back Wednesday night. Is it bad that I made myself go to bed before he got home so I didn't have to BD? 

The thoughts I have is why BD for him to have no problem at all getting hard or actually coming. The fear I have is I would be a raging *ITCH :witch: 

ugh Im a bad wife:dohh:


----------



## faith2015

yoshy said:


> So no chance for us officially this month unless those 4 day old spermies got lucky on Tues or Weds...Therapist said we're not allowed penetration for at least the next three days. Anything else yes, but no penetration cuz she says that's what's fucking with DH's head (pressure to finish up inside me)... :-/

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w467/tc171005/20150223_170603_zps3nxbut6s.jpg

I tested BFN i believe, I am going to retest friday and then wait for AF to show!


----------



## yoshy

Sorry about the bfn hon. I'm not even testing for a another week at least. If AF doesn't arrive by next Tuesday I might test.
We finally DTD last night. It wasn't great for me, but it was a little better for dh a least and right now that's my focus.


----------



## faith2015

yoshy said:


> Sorry about the bfn hon. I'm not even testing for a another week at least. If AF doesn't arrive by next Tuesday I might test.
> We finally DTD last night. It wasn't great for me, but it was a little better for dh a least and right now that's my focus.

AF is due this friday for me. DH and I still haven't DTD since the last time. :cry: I feel like its affecting him more than I thought


----------



## faith2015

yoshy said:


> Sorry about the bfn hon. I'm not even testing for a another week at least. If AF doesn't arrive by next Tuesday I might test.
> We finally DTD last night. It wasn't great for me, but it was a little better for dh a least and right now that's my focus.

Give me an update with you!!! :hugs:


----------



## yoshy

Oops, thought I'd updated here... AF got me last Saturday afternoon. Gone now and waiting to go to the ritual bath on Tuesday so DH and I can get busy again. (Judaism has all sorts of laws surrounding family purity which mean that basically we have to wait a week after the end of my period before we can have any sort of intimate contact. Right down to sleeping in separate beds for those 12 days a month. (still in the same room, but yeah, separate beds :-/ )


----------



## faith2015

yoshy said:


> Oops, thought I'd updated here... AF got me last Saturday afternoon. Gone now and waiting to go to the ritual bath on Tuesday so DH and I can get busy again. (Judaism has all sorts of laws surrounding family purity which mean that basically we have to wait a week after the end of my period before we can have any sort of intimate contact. Right down to sleeping in separate beds for those 12 days a month. (still in the same room, but yeah, separate beds :-/ )

Oh no really!!!!! Sorry the witch got to you! Maybe March is just our month!!! :hugs: Here is a link to a new thread if your interested!! I'd love to hear from you

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2291075-anyone-testing-around-march-26th.html


----------



## yoshy

Ladies, how's everyone doing?I'm going crazy with unintentional symptom spotting...I've been using OPKs this month, and temping a little, but the OPKs are confusing the fuck out of me because they keep giving me a faint positive, but not a strong one.I'm pretty sure I ovulated last week (on CD12 or 13), but then I'm having EWCM again today, after having a ton of creamy CM the past couple of days...And my boobs hurt :-(But it's way too early for any potential pregnancy to be implanting or anything like that... :-/


----------



## faith2015

yoshy said:


> Ladies, how's everyone doing?I'm going crazy with unintentional symptom spotting...I've been using OPKs this month, and temping a little, but the OPKs are confusing the fuck out of me because they keep giving me a faint positive, but not a strong one.I'm pretty sure I ovulated last week (on CD12 or 13), but then I'm having EWCM again today, after having a ton of creamy CM the past couple of days...And my boobs hurt :-(But it's way too early for any potential pregnancy to be implanting or anything like that... :-/

Today I am 6DPO, horrible pain in (.)(.) :haha: , Milky CM, bloating, very sicky feeling...

So I seen my new doctor yesterday!! She was awesome!! I got a :bfn: on a pregnancy test, but go figure I was only 5-6 DPO, I told the lady but she just wanted to make sure. 

So they drew my blood to test my progesterone levels and to see if by any change there is HCG levels in my blood. She told me my uterus is enlarged so that is the reasoning. 

She believes she wants to try clomid a few more times, but she WILL monitor me!! Thank goodness!!!

She also wrote DH a script to get a semen analysis. 

If blood work comes back :bfn: and DH sperm is fine, then we will have to do the dye test to see if I have any blockage. Which that will be done 7 days after my AF.

I started tearing up and she stood up and gave me a hug and told me sweetie, Ill get you pregnant in the next 3 cycles! Thats why she is awesome, she is so confident!!!! But I have to take that with a grain of salt, because we dont know what is happening


----------



## gotheem2014

I'm looking for a buddy as well. Here to encourage and be encouraged! Yay! DH and I are working for #1 together. I already have a 7 year old from a previous relationship. Currently near the end of the dreaded 2WW, 12DPO.


----------



## Rozie_1985

Hi ladies, this is my first month TTC baby no.2, currently have a nearly 5 year old who was conceived within the first 2 months of trying... So here's hoping! Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## apaki

Hi can I join in? I have a 17 month old and I'm on CD4. Will start ttc #2 this month!


----------

